# mom and teenage son



## dioptic (Sep 20, 2005)

Howdy,

Do you have any poses for a mom and her teenage son indoors?

Thanks.

dioptic


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

You probably should have posted over in the Portrait section of the forum here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=35

But don't worry, a mod will be along soon to move it there. Have a look around in that section of the forum for ideas on poses.


----------



## Alison (Sep 23, 2005)

Try having the son sit on a stool and Mom standing to the side of him, arm around his shoulder. Without knowing the relationship between them it's hard to say what they might like.


----------

